# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Missing 'insert' example for SQL newbies

## Rattlerbytes

I have just started the online course and have managed to understand how to create the table myemployees_bs0111 but the next step, to insert the website's three employees then five more of my own, is causing me some confusion as I can't seem to find out how to insert all eight employees into the table! Following the one example on the page I can no doubt add the first employee but how do you add the seven others with all their pertinent data to the first one so I have a table with 8 employees and their details listed? I can't seem to find an example to follow to achieve this. Can anyone help?

----------

